# tell us a little bit about yourselves . . .



## danniemum2be

Ok so thought it would be nice to tell each other a little bit about ourselves.

ill start it off, so as you know im danielle im 20 and i have a 3 month old maisie. shes my first and i live with my OH matt who's 22 ive been with him 18 months now and hes the love of my life. im from liverpool but for the next few months am living in manchester till we can move. i found out i was pregnant on may the 18th 2009 after i was a week late (im never late) and took a test which came back possitive and since then my life has been amazing. oh and i am now engaged matt proposed on my birthday when maisie was a week old and she was lying in bed staring at us the whole time when he proposed :cloud9: :cloud9: thats pretty much it lol x x x


----------



## babydustcass

Hi Im Cassie, I am mum to 2 year old George. Im 20 years old and have been with my other half for 4 years now, wow its sounds strange saying that doesnt seem like its been that long. We live in a small cottage in warwickshire, we moved her a year ago from Kent, so it was a big move for us and I would say the beginning of the rest of our lives here :) 
We are planning to have our second baby for 2012 :) 
I am a full time mummy and also self employed from home part and full time. Its a mad juggling act but I enjoy being a mummy so much i wouldn't have it any other way. 

XXX


----------



## sambam

Well i met Gary, moved in with him the same day, and we have never been apart since !.. After a few months of living with him mum, we got a place of our own when i was 17. Three months later, i fell pregnant with Bailey - whos now 2 + 2 months :)! We got married when i was 19, and started trying again for another baby :) after 5 months TTC i found out i was expecting on 26th Aug 09 :)!.. After a scan in January, i found out its another girl :) Yay - Gary is surrounded :winkwink: So im patiently waiting for baby number 2 at the mo - still not got a name for her :dohh: I have a pet tortoise called Linford :) I drive a Silver Golf :) im currently not working, but have an HNC in Social Care and hope to get a job in a few years :D sooo.. enough about me :) whos next ...


----------



## babydustcass

hehe i have a pet hamster! :D and a fish of course! haha x


----------



## Mellie1988

Hey! 

I'm Melissa, 21, been in love for 5 yrs with my partner Rob, lived together in Manchester for almost 3 yrs now! 
We have 2 children, our wonderful surpise girly, Grace, who was born 31/10/07 at 11:42pm weighing 7lb 2oz & our planned little man, Theo, who was born 20/10/09 at 9:10am weighing 8lb 4oz!! 

I'm currently on maternity leave, go back to work at the end of May as a nursery nurse, hoping to goto college full time in September to do a Health Professionals access course! Just waiting for confirmation, i'm quite exctied!! If I manage to get into college and complete my course, i'm hoping to goto uni in 2011 to do Midwifery :D *fingers crossed* 

Think thats all about me tbh!! 
Danielle, where in Manchester are you at the moment?? 

x


----------



## rachyh1990

Heya guys :D i am rachael :D i have a lovely daughter named Madeline :D she is 9weeks and 5days (nearly) lol she is the most amazing thing in my life. I met her Father on August 12th 2008 and weve not left each otherside since, i moved into his parents with him when we had been going out for 6 months, a few months later i got pregnant(planned) but had a miscarraige, a few weeks after my mc i tested again and i was pregnant... which was baffling as we hadnt had sex since 3 days before my mc so Maddie was quite a miracle really :D xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: Hello girls. So umm, I'm Laura, and I'm 19 years old. I have been with my partner, Daniel (20), for 2 years and 7 months. We live in Essex. We moved in together 7 months after we met, and 5 months after moving in together I fell pregnant. I didn't find out about my pregnancy until I was 8 weeks gone. We were over the moon. I gave birth to my daughter on the 4th August 2009, she was 11 days late and I was due to be induced the following day. I am a sales assistant, but am terminating my contract when my maternity leave runs out in June as OH works random days sometimes and there would never be a guarantee that someone could look after Robyn. I plan to be a stay at home mum for a while, run our home business and fix up the house. Then when Robyn is in nursery I want to go back to work, unless we have another by then. I am looking into doing an open college/university course at the moment. My daughter is my whole world, we do everything together :) <3 We are starting to NTNP for our second child. 

xoxox


----------



## Mellie1988

xx~Lor~xx said:


> We are starting to NTNP for our second child.
> 
> xoxox

:thumbup: *likes* this! Good luck chick :D :D :D


----------



## danniemum2be

Good luck Lor.

Mellie, i live in little hulton if u know where that is, its closer to salford but still manchester. where bouts are u? i dnt know anywhere here lol x


----------



## 08marchbean

Im Cheryl im 19. well 20 2moro :) i live with my OH daniel who is 22 this month. we have been living to gether for a little over a year now and have had our rockey patches but since paige has come along we are very happy :) loving parenthood (and all its challenges!) im currently on mat leave but have been made redundant anyway so dont have job to go back to :( will have to look for another in a few months. an am hoping to start a distance learning course this year too.ooh and we have a boxer dog called Takoda! lol.


----------



## danniemum2be

08marchbean said:


> Im Cheryl im 19. well 20 2moro :) i live with my OH daniel who is 22 this month. we have been living to gether for a little over a year now and have had our rockey patches but since paige has come along we are very happy :) loving parenthood (and all its challenges!) im currently on mat leave but have been made redundant anyway so dont have job to go back to :( will have to look for another in a few months. an am hoping to start a distance learning course this year too.ooh and we have a boxer dog called Takoda! lol.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY
For tomorrow lol*​


----------



## rwhite

Congrats on your engagement, that's so exciting :cloud9: :D

Well, I'm Rosy. I live in New Zealand, which I think is pretty nifty but then again I don't have much to compare it to! I must say, our range of baby clothes is somewhat limited. I'm sure it could be much worse, but I am slightly jealous of you ladies in the UK and US because the clothes over there are gorge (from the pics, and because I went to America when I was 13 so I've seen some of the lovely baby clothes...not that I was thinking about babies then but still :lol:). 

My OH Tom and I live together, and had been together 2 years on April 11 of this year. We both agree that having our little boy Lachlan has brought us even closer together than ever thought possible, it's amazing :cloud9: Even though he was unexpected we are totally in love with him (as to be expected hehe). Tom even calls him cute, despite never being one to find babies particularly visually appeasing :rofl:

Before having LO I was working for the police as a firearms licensing clerk. It's not as exciting as it sounds, trust me!! My contract expired in very early Feb and had just been bumming it at home waiting for bubba to make his appearance! (very boring, it was...and now I'm spectacularly busy and missing my leisurely days in bed in the six weeks prior to his arrival!!). I'm planning on finding another job after Lachlan's first birthday (or after he starts walking...either or!) as not to miss out on the first words or the first steps :) And then I'll be back into things and hopefully saving as much as poss to get a deposit on a house!

Oh, and topping off our little family we have a black cat called Slinky. She was my baby before my real baby turned up, and I think she's feeling a little down :( Poor girl.

Nice to meet you all :wave:

x


----------



## 08marchbean

danniemum2be said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> Im Cheryl im 19. well 20 2moro :) i live with my OH daniel who is 22 this month. we have been living to gether for a little over a year now and have had our rockey patches but since paige has come along we are very happy :) loving parenthood (and all its challenges!) im currently on mat leave but have been made redundant anyway so dont have job to go back to :( will have to look for another in a few months. an am hoping to start a distance learning course this year too.ooh and we have a boxer dog called Takoda! lol.
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> For tomorrow lol*​Click to expand...

thankyou :flower:


----------



## JessdueJan

Hiii :hi:

I'm Jess...I'm 20. Have been with my partner Chris who is 21 for about 15months officially but we were seeing each other for a few months before that without telling anyone, have been living together for 6months and have a 15week old son Lucas, he wasn't planned and I fell pregnant quite soon into the relationship but we're happy and Lucas is amazing so wouldn't chnage anything :thumbup: 

On maternity leave until August when I have to go back to work in a supermarket...got a Diploma in Childcare and Education though so hoping to find work as a nursery nurse or a teaching assistant once Lucas is a bit bigger and I'm ready to work full time :flower:


PS - 08marchbean ... Happy Birthday for Tomorrow


----------



## JessdueJan

rwhite said:


> Well, I'm Rosy. I live in New Zealand, which I think is pretty nifty but then again I don't have much to compare it to!


I'd love to live in New Zealand and I think I would also find it pretty nifty if I did...I'm jealous!! Hmmm...maybe one day I can move :cloud9:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Welll, I'm Laura, I'm 19 and live in Shropshire (West Midlands). I was 18 when I fell pregnant with my surprise bump in July 09 me and OH were over the moon, we had a little girly born 17th April 2010 :D. I met OH Dec 08 and have now been with him 1 year and almost 5 months! Him and my little girl are my world, we plan to move house asap and hopefully get married 2012-2013 and then TTC number 2!


----------



## MummyGooch

Hi everyone, i'm Kimberley and I live with my partner Dan in Manchester. We got together when I was almost 15 and he was 16 after meeting at school, so back in October 2004. I finished my GCSEs with excellent grades, and went onto sixth form and then went to University to study English Literature and Creative Writing at the same age as most first year students. Now i'm 20 and pregnant with our little girl whom we did ttc for (It was our anniversary month we decided to start ttc and fortunately we were very lucky to conceive that same month! ( :happydance: )

We live in a rented semi in a nice part of town that is very quiet and we're surrounded by close friends and family so that does make life a whole lot easier, especially now i'm at home (taking a break from university to be a stay at home mum to this baby for a year or so, as I could not do this with our son). OH has also started a new job that is very well paid happydance:) and we are moving up the road to a nicer house in a month, so life is looking very good at the moment and OH is hinting that he may want a third baby soon! :wacko: :haha: Let me get this one out first!

We're very happy right now, and have gone back into a honeymoon phase :blush: We love our beautiful little boy who will be starting school in september :cry: and can't wait to welcome this little one into the world in July :cloud9: Oh and we also have a dog called Quinn who is now 16 months old. He's a border collie and I bought him at 8 weeks old so he's very much part of our family too hehe

Looking forward to chat more to you lovely ladies!


----------



## JennyC

Hey... Im Jenny im 17 and a proud mum to 2 great kids. Maddy is 2 and oliver is nearly 2 months old. I love being a mum. I live with my other half who is 18. We have been together 3 years and love each other so much. :flower:


----------



## rwhite

JessdueJan said:


> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm Rosy. I live in New Zealand, which I think is pretty nifty but then again I don't have much to compare it to!
> 
> 
> I'd love to live in New Zealand and I think I would also find it pretty nifty if I did...I'm jealous!! Hmmm...maybe one day I can move :cloud9:Click to expand...

Well, if you ever do, give me a call :D Our little boys could be friends :flower: I think if you moved here, though, you'd miss your summers (I've heard that despite the rumours - are they rumours?! of it being grey in England and raining all the time, you have wicked hot summers...). That is if you're from England? :dohh: Me being all presumptuous here :lol:


----------



## MoonMuffin

Hi, I'm Lily a 20 year old mom of 2. My daughter Kathryn is almost 20 months and my son John is 4 (and a half) months :D
My husband Tim and I met christmas '07; well re-met really, our parents have the same group of friends so we've really always known each other, but it was the first time we've seen each other in over 6 years. We started dating in June '07 and got pregnant in december that year, it was unplanned but the best thing thats happend to us, our little girl is so amazing. We got married a month after Kathryn was born and fell pregnant with John when she was just 6 months old (also unplanned but a wonderful welcome addition to our family). We rent a 2 bdr apartment now but its far from DH's work so we hope to find something a bit closer in sept.


----------



## JessdueJan

rwhite said:


> JessdueJan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rwhite said:
> 
> 
> Well, I'm Rosy. I live in New Zealand, which I think is pretty nifty but then again I don't have much to compare it to!
> 
> 
> I'd love to live in New Zealand and I think I would also find it pretty nifty if I did...I'm jealous!! Hmmm...maybe one day I can move :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, if you ever do, give me a call :D Our little boys could be friends :flower: I think if you moved here, though, you'd miss your summers (I've heard that despite the rumours - are they rumours?! of it being grey in England and raining all the time, you have wicked hot summers...). That is if you're from England? :dohh: Me being all presumptuous here :lol:Click to expand...


Ermm...It gets warm but I wouldn't say hot as such, not very often...well not in my town anyway :dohh: I think I may start saving my pennies so expect that call...in possibly like 30 years time :haha: I'm rubbish at saving 

:flower:


----------



## amandad192

I'm Amanda and I'm 18. I am moving tomorrow into a 2 bedroom house with Tony (OH aged 25) and my gorgeous little boy, Liam, 14 weeks old. My landlord just knocked on my door with my key, so I'm very happy right now.
I'm planning on going to college in September and thinking of doing a course in book-keeping, but I'm not 100% sure yet. 
I grew up in Sutton, Surrey and moved to Luton in November 08 because I couldn't handle the stress of living with my Mum. I also had a lot of enemies to get away from so my move was a fresh start. I choose Luton as my fresh start because my OH already lived there and my Dad did too. 
My pregnancy was unplanned, but not unwanted. We both knew we wanted kids, we just didn't expect to find ourselves as parents so soon.
My two boys are my reason for living. They complete me.


----------



## CandJ

Hey,

I'm Charlotte and I have Jen, She turned 2 a few days ago, I fell pregnant when I was 17 had her just before my 18th. I'm not with her bio father as he was violent towards us and we haven't seen him since Jen was about 10 months old. Jen has Cerebral Palsy so she's a bit of a handfull!

I'm now with my OH, 23, and we've been together about 13 months, getting married in June and expecting my second, his first child in December. We've lived together since March, would have been sooner but the Army and then Finances got in the way. My OH treats my little girl like his own and he is planning to adopt her as soon as he can.

So that is pretty much us in a nutshell.


----------



## annawrigley

hey i'm anna and i'm 17, fell pregnant with noah when i was 16. my little boy is 2 months old tomorrow :cloud9: i met his dad in september 2008 and moved in with him after about 2 weeks :wacko: and got pregnant 9 months later, was with him for another 5 months then he dumped me :thumbup: i moved into a flat and lived there on my own for 6 months but have just moved back in with my mum the other week.
noah was born on 5th march 9 days early weighing 8lb5.5oz at 10:06am after a 4 hour labour all natural :happydance: went a lot smoother than i imagined it would. fingers crossed im as lucky next time. lol...... "next time"
nice to meet you all :D i love my little boy :kiss:


----------



## rockys-mumma

Hey everyone! :flower:

Im Joely, im 20 and live in upminster, essex with my OH and our little Mr, Rocky - born 8th March 2010 @ 1.10am weighing 7lb 10oz :) :cloud9:

We have lived together since i fell pregnant, and i've loved every minute of it!
I'm currently at uni, studying education and politics in my 2nd year, but im not too optimistic about passing this year but hey i'll give it my best shot and anyways i have a good excuse if i fail lol! Hoping to do a PCGE after my degree and hopefully teach at primary school level!

Engaged to my OH since valentines day this year, when i was 38 weeks pregnant lol! Didn't imagine for a minute this is where i'd be at in my life at the age of 20, but i love it soo much and wouldn't change it for the world :) x


love life, my lil man and my hubby!! xxx


----------



## princess_vix

:wave: Hi there,
I'm Vicky,I am 17 and been in love with my partner for 4 years :happydance:
I am mummy to the lovely Ryan who is one on tuesday :happydance:

Next year in January we are going to be TTC no.2 :thumbup:

I fell pregnant at 15 and had Ryan at 16..anyway must dash it's time for a stinky bum change!!


----------



## jovigirl93

My name is Paige and I had my gorgeous little girl on April 18th :) 6lbs 14oz. I got pregnant at 16, had her at 17. My OH and I are now living together at my parents house until we get enough money to live on our own. I have never been happier in my entire life! I have the perfect family, OH, and the most amazing baby girl I could ever dream of! :D


----------



## BrEeZeY

hey im brea! i fell pregnant Jan 09, my ex finally split and denied my son when i was bout 4 months along, then i met my fiance Colby, when i was 7 months and he moved into my apt rite away, he was in the delivery room and we brought our son Aiden into the world October 1st =)! my ex came back into pic rite after his birth, nd we got in a huge custody battle, had alot of other issues (slashed tires, house broken into, ect) 

on Oct 31st Colby proposed =) we were moving outta the apt into a house, he is good at building things so he decided to teach me how to build a tv stand, he asked me to turn around and grab him a nail and when i turned around he was on his knee =] we r gettin married Aug 28th this yr 2 days b4 my 20th bday 

enough bout me, next :)


----------



## JessdueJan

awww Breezy thats so sweet bless him :) xx


----------



## TattieHattie

Hii :thumbup:
I'm Hattie, mummy to baby Kaylum who is 6 weeks and 3 days old.
I was with my EX from the begging of my pregnancy up until Kaylum turned 4 weeks old. 
FOB is "taking me to court", because his mum lied to me and took Kaylum when he wasn't even the one having him :growlmad: 
And they both have the nerve to demand a DNA, when Kaylum is clear as day his! (He's mixed race, as is Kaylum). 
I lived with my EX on and of for the last 2 and a half years. But am now back at my mum's house untill i find a new house to move into with my sister. :happydance: 
I'm 18, 19 in september and live in Luton, would really like to move, but i'd miss my mum to much! :haha:
xx


----------



## Ell87

How old is too old to post on here?

I feel a bit old to be posting on a teen parent board now at 22 but I was a teen Mum twice over if that counts? :blush:

I had Callum at 17, Katelyn at 19, Lily at 20 and Ella at 22. I've been with my husband, whose 25, for 8 years in August and we have been married for 5 years next month (Got married when I was 17 and he was 20).


----------



## lizardbreath

Hi Im Stefani Me and my OH(Dan) were Best friends from grade 9 -12 when we Finally started Dating Only took him 4 years to Figure it out , We Were Cello Partners. We are an on again off again couple which doesnt Make me Happy but we are more a couple when we are broken up 

I got Pregnant when i was 18 and had my Daughter Jaymee when i was 19 Dan was 19 when i got pregnant and 20 when i had her. Jaymees Birthday is May 18th 2009 , and I never found out the Sex of Her


----------



## lynnikins

Ell87 said:


> How old is too old to post on here?
> 
> I feel a bit old to be posting on a teen parent board now at 22 but I was a teen Mum twice over if that counts? :blush:
> 
> I had Callum at 17, Katelyn at 19, Lily at 20 and Ella at 22. I've been with my husband, whose 25, for 8 years in August and we have been married for 5 years next month (Got married when I was 17 and he was 20).

i wondered down here from the young parents group on the groups board , im not a teen though i still feel like one lol 
Im Lynette im 24, Nathaniel is 22 months and Elliott is 7wks , met my husband online when i was 18 and moved to the UK to met in person just after my 19th, got engaged at 20 and married at 21 and fell pregnant that year and Nate was born 5 months after i turned 22, and of course EJ ( Elliott ) was born 7wks ago , both boys were 2 wks overdue and both BIG 9lb 10oz and 10lb 12oz, :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellkir

Im Kirsty im 20 and have a Fiance Paul who is 23, we have been together for 5 and a half years now and got engaged on my birthday last year. I had my daughter in June 2006 when we had been together about 18 months, we moved in together breifly but moved back to our parents to save for a mortgage! Then i fell pregnant with Seth my little boy who is now almost 6 months!

We live together renting a house in derby at the moment as we went for a mortgage but my fiance lost his job in the process :( so it never happened. 

Now he has just got a new job soin about a year we will be looking for a mortgage again! And i can now start my teacher training!!

x


----------



## kimbobaloobob

my turn :)
im kim, 19 and from sunny ol' stoke-on-trent :). i have a beautiful boy called russell gary david jr who is nearly 4 months and a wonderful (as of last night) fiance russell snr who is 20 this is the 3rd and final time me and russell have been together, we first got together when i was 7 and he was 8 (yes childhood sweethearts as such) and the second time when i was 11 and he was 12 and the third and FINAL time was 15 months ago, it didnt take me long to fall pregnant after a fun night of drinking so bubby russell was completely unplanned but totaly wanted, we both wanted children, but no this soon. Me and the two russell's have our own 3 bedroomed semi detached house right next door to my mum which is just perfect. And we have been ttc our 3nd chilf for nearly 1 month :) but mr blobby has failed to make his apperance as of yet so FX'd
NNNEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## jelix9408

my names jessica. im 20 .. i got pregnant at 18 .. had Willow at 19. 
my OHs name is felix. weve been together almost 2 years. 
we got pregnant 5 months into our relationship but were very happy with our Willow.
were living with my parents again but working towards our own place.
felix just got a job working with my dads company and hes getting paid good.
hopefully within the next few months well have our own place. 
im a mommy to a beautiful 6 month old little girl. 
shes my pride and joy. my life has been amazing since the moment i had her. 
even though the birth was horrible lol. 
i dont really know what else to say .. so if anyone has any questions 
ask away :)


----------



## tasha41

I'm Tasha and I am 20, going on 21 this October.. 

I have a 14 month old daughter named Elyse, she was born March 13/09. I got pregnant when I was 18, in college, only with my OH for 6 months as an official couple.. we were a good match from the start but not overly serious about life in general nevermind settling down anytime soon before we found out.. 

We have now been together nearly 2.5 years (3 years actually since we started to hang out) and have bought our first house together-- which we get possession of June 14th! Not married, not engaged, etc.. which sucks, but when the time is right I guess.


----------



## CallieBert

My name is Callie. Im 18, I was 16 when I got pregnant, and had my little boy at 17, Braden James who was 5 weeks premiture and the most tiny little gorgeous man ever :D. He was born on May 11th 2009, weighing 4lbs 5oz. He is now a year old and as cheeky as ever. I live with my OH Olly (oliver) who I have been on and off with for about 3 years. We are getting married on the 10th of july this year :D We stay in our *gorgeous* house in scotland, but plan to move to the States to bring up Braden. Ive just finished my last year in school and finishing my my exams. I have been accepted to do a 4 year hons degree in photography and film in napier university in September. Whether i go or not is still in question - it all depends on our plans to move to the states. 

Erm and thats about it :D


----------

